# H-10 movement details



## tronstein (Feb 10, 2018)

I've been reading up about the differences between the 2824-2 movement and Hamilton's H-10 movement, but I've read conflicting claims about the escapement. Some folks believe that the H-10 has a composite escapement like the Powermatic 80 movement. However, the H-10 is not the same, and I've seen others assume that the 2 extra jewels in the H-10 (totaling 25 rather than the Powermatic's 23) are in the pallet fork, implying that it's not composite. Has anyone disassembled an H-10 or know of a source such as a video or photos that details these intricacies? Thanks.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## forego (Feb 13, 2018)

Hamilton H-10 is actually an ETA caliber C07.611 and doesn't have synthetic escapement.
View attachment 12891989


From what I have researched from web, ETA C07.xx1 caliber families are

C07.1x1 = 23 jewels, synthetic escapement.
used by Tissot, Certina (as Powermatic 80)

C07.6x1 = 25 jewels, non-synthetic (conventional) escapement
used by Hamilton(as H-10,H-10-S,H-30,H-40,H-13), Mido (as Caliber 80), Rado (with no particular naming)
and C07.601(means open heart edition) is also used by Tissot.

C07.8x1 = 25 jewels, with silicon hairspring, MAYBE non-synthetic escapement
used by Tissot, Mido.


----------



## forego (Feb 13, 2018)

And in my recognition,

C07.601 = open heart edition
C07.111, C07.611, C07.811 = with date window (equivalent to ETA 2824-2), Hamilton H-10 = C07.611
C07.121, C07.621, C07.821 = with day date window (equivalent to ETA 2836-2), Hamilton H-30 = C07.621
C07.631 = skeleton edition, Hamilton H-10-S = C07.631
C07.641 = with day date window (equivalent to ETA 2834-2), Hamilton H-40 = C07.641
C07.651 = with big date window, like Mido Commander Big Date
C07.661 = with GMT hand, like Rado Centrix Automatic GMT
C07.671 = with power reserve indicator, like Rado DiaMaster Power Reserve 

Above may contain some inaccurate information from my lack of knowledge.


----------



## tronstein (Feb 10, 2018)

mpalmer said:


> Welcome to the forums!


Aww man, busted for not even introducing myself. Thanks!

And thank you forego for that detailed rundown! And your first posts too!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey "forego" I can't pick your attachment, something might be wrong. :-----(


----------



## forego (Feb 13, 2018)

Oh Sorry.

I'm newbie to this forum and it seems that newbie user is restricted to link or paste image directly.

I upload JPEG to imgur so please try letters below as imgur URL .

VPhsX9N


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

So far, no mention that the H-10 is a low-beat movement, sacrificing higher beat rate smoothness and accuracy for extended power reserve, a compromise I would never accept. 

The normal 40 hour PR is plenty and the smoother high-beat of the standard ETA-2824 is prefered.


----------



## harrychan (Feb 8, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> So far, no mention that the H-10 is a low-beat movement, sacrificing higher beat rate smoothness and accuracy for extended power reserve, a compromise I would never accept.
> 
> The normal 40 hour PR is plenty and the smoother high-beat of the standard ETA-2824 is prefered.


I just bought a used Hamilton Khaki Automatic 38mm with the older 2824-2 movement.

Is it true that the higher beat movements require quicker or more frequent servicing as opposed to the lower beat movements like the H-10?

I'm new to watches.


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hamilton H 10 a.k.a. ETA caliber c07.611


----------

